# General Care of the Black Roughneck Monitor



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Common Name: Black Roughneck Monitor

Scientific Name: Varanus Rudicollis

Size: 4' - 5'

Lifespan: not sure, but im guessin like most monitors and sayin 15-20 years.

General Care: The Black Roughneck is a tree dwellin species (arboreal) so their enclouser (about 7' x 3' x 4' ) should have quite a bit of branches in there that can hold this large lizards weight. Lke most monitors, the black roughneck loves to soak in water, so a dish big enough for the lizard to soak in is a good idea to get for them. also they come form a region (Philippines and Thailand) where the humidity can be pretty high so it is a good idea to mist them regulary. This takes us to the lighting, the day temp should range form 78-90 degrees F. and maintain a night temperature of 72-80 degrees F. most people use heating pads for lizards but for a arboreal lizard i would say it wouldn't be important becasue the lizard is gointo be in trees most its life un less its hunting. Now the food, as you might now monitors have the nasty rep. of being ruthless killers from the big daddy in the family, the komodo dragon. the Black Roughneck doesn't even come close in size so you won't have ot be feeding deers to them . food items that can be fed though are; high quality dog or cat food ( i would only recomande this if the monitor isn't eating, casue i have noticed monitors won't turn their nose up to this, even if they aren't eating anyting else) crickets, grasshoppers, large worms, mice, rats, and hamsters. with proper care the Roughneck is said to become a very tame monitor and easy to handle.

J-Rod


----------

